# Sill Overhang For Stone Veneer



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

From what I can figure, you have a brickledge with dimensional stone above and you are using an adhered veneer below on the foundation? If so, it can be flush or protrude a bit, no problem.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Tscarborough said:


> From what I can figure, you have a brickledge with dimensional stone above and you are using an adhered veneer below on the foundation? If so, it can be flush or protrude a bit, no problem.


That's correct. A sill on the brick ledge sticking out to cover the stone veneer which is adhered to the foundation.
I'd prefer the stone veneer to be about 1/2" in from the sill. Then again, I don't want the sill sticking out too far from the bricks either. 

I guess I'll just let the sill stick out 3". That should cover the stone veneer or be flush.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

THe thin stone in the picture looks like natural thin veneer (NTV) to me. "Here" most NTV lays to about 1.5" to 2" max. Some cultured stone can project a little more. I's set the sill out to at least 2.5", and " would be even better IMO. I certainly wouldn't want less than 1" of overhang, and 1.5" would look better IMO. I'm sure you spent some money on those sills, might as well make them pronounced...........


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> THe thin stone in the picture looks like natural thin veneer (NTV) to me. "Here" most NTV lays to about 1.5" to 2" max. Some cultured stone can project a little more. I's set the sill out to at least 2.5", and " would be even better IMO. I certainly wouldn't want less than 1" of overhang, and 1.5" would look better IMO. I'm sure you spent some money on those sills, might as well make them pronounced...........


Thanks jomama.

I think I'll go with the 3" over. That is what you meant to type, yes?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, I meant to type: "at least 2.5", and 3" would be even better"........


----------

